# High School Football



## Derek

With the last few nights not being as muggy and awful its really starting to feel like high school football time. One of my favorite times of the year.


----------



## landrus13

Scrimmages are on August 12.

West Vigo is at North Vermillion.

THN is at Martinsville.

THS is at Northview.


----------



## Derek

Thanks for posting that, i think I'l have to go watch the THS and northview scrimmage.


----------



## landrus13

The North-South game has been moved to a Saturday due to an ISU women's soccer game on the scheduled Friday night. I think the date is August 27 at Memorial Stadium.


----------



## Derek

I remember reading in the article that they thought that fans other communities nearby would like to come see the North/South will now get that oppurtunity, I guess they are expecting greater attendance.


----------



## landrus13

Yeah, I believe that will happen also. A lot of players from the other nearby schools have wanted to see this game, but they have always been playing on the same night as the game, so now they will be finally able to catch this game.


----------



## Derek

Get there early lol.


----------



## landrus13

Will you be going to the game Derek?


----------



## Derek

Sure will.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Article in today's (8/12) Trib-Star previewing tonights scrimmages for Vigo County teams..
http://tribstar.com/sports/x1942919677/Vigo-grid-teams-hit-the-road

Can't believe the regular season starts next week.


----------



## Derek

Heading over to Martinsville to watch South this friday. Thought about staying in town to watch Barrett start his career at QB at THN, but just cant bring myself to miss the first game of the year for South. Wheres everybody else going?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Derek said:


> Heading over to Martinsville to watch South this friday. Thought about staying in town to watch Barrett start his career at QB at THN, but just cant bring myself to miss the first game of the year for South. Wheres everybody else going?


Be sure to give us a scouting report on our football commit Beau Shields!


----------



## Derek

Will do, looking forward to seeing him myself.


----------



## True Blue

North -Castle for me.  I'm telling you guys, North is going to be pretty good.  Next year maybe their big year though.  They have a ton of juniors.  I hear the Sophomores this year lost 1 game as freshman last year to Center Grove.


----------



## Derek

Yeah, Ive been hearing about this class at North for sometime now. The key  is keeping them together the next three years. I remember when South had a great freshman team with David Lewis, Tony Fenoglio, Joe Haley, etc that destroyed everyone the played as freshman...every year some more talent left the program either by choice or due to grades or other circumstances. By the time they were seniors only half of those freshman were even in the program. It happens every year, kids lose interest or have grade issues, legal issues, or whatever. Im a South fan, but I would love to see a Terre Haute team make some legitimate MIC noise in the coming years, be it North or South. This has become more of a Terre Haute versus the MIC thing in my eyes. I used to hope THN got beat in every game they played...now only against south lol.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Game Day folks!


----------



## Derek

THS 23 Martinsville 13 

Shields of Martinsville was in on some plays early but after the first quarter his name wasn't called much. Etling played a great game for THS. Connected on a few long balls and played a really smart game.


----------



## hans1950

North would appear to be in for a long year.They were totally dominated by a very good Castle team in every phase of the game tonight.


----------



## Derek

hans1950 said:


> North would appear to be in for a long year.They were totally dominated by a very good Castle team in every phase of the game tonight.



That final score really shocked me! The QB is a soph though. But definitely not what I expected to hear out of that game. That was a team North beat last year, I expected North to edge out a close game at home. But the transition from a senior QB to soph may have something to do with that. Hopefully North can put it together, its a long season. Just hope they wait until after next saturday. Im expecting the usual hard hitting emotion filled game next weekend that will come down to the fourth quarter as it always seems to, in recent memory that is. 

What was the Castle game like? Obviously they were dominated, but what was the feel? Did things just not go Norths way and spiral out of control early? Turnovers etc? Or was it that Castle was just clearly better? Im just shocked by that score.


----------



## Derek

Okay, a little more on the South game and Beau Shields, I was on the way home and on my cell phone so couldnt really get to in depth. But Shields does fly around quite a bit. Like I said earlier, he made some plays early. Kinda looked like he played almost a hybrid safety/linebacker spot...he was awfully deep in the formation to be a true middle backer. which is where they lined him up occasionally. Maybe as their best defensive player they lined him up where he could cover the most ground. He needs to put on some weight, but that goes without saying for any college freshman. Even later in the game when he wasnt "making" the plays he was around the ball. In the vicinity. Hes got some quicks and looks kind of lanky. Im not an expert on football scouting or anything so dont shoot the messenger lol. I get kind of wrapped up in other aspects of the game so I wasnt soley watching Shields. But He looks like a solid valley football prospect. decent quicks and hard hitter. Laid a few licks on Tyler Evans for sure. 

South played a really good game tonight. The QB was never really pressured, and the line opened holes. Souths returning leading receiver, Seibert, didnt play for some reason but they still moved the chains through the air and on the ground. The defense gave up yards but was stiff inside the ten. Stopping Martinsville on downs twice. Defensive backs only gave up one long ball to a four year starting QB and had two picks. All around complete game by THS.


----------



## hans1950

North just didn't play with any intensity at all in the first half neither line got much of a push at all,Barrett was throwing on the run all night.I don't think Castle is that much [44pts] better but North definitely will need more emotion than they showed last night.Didn't get the ball to Blank hardly any but really didn't have have time or much running room either.Defensively Lee Davis looks like the stud out there,not much pressure on the QB and couldn't keep Castle from getting outside on the runs.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

From tonight..
Evansville Harrison over West Vigo, 36-0

Harrison's only wins the past 4 years have been against the Vikings. (Beat WV last season 3-0)


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

*Week 2 games*

Friday
West Vigo (0-1) @ Greencastle (1-0)
Sullivan (1-0) @ Linton (1-0)
Edgewood (0-1) @ Northview (0-1)
North Daviess (1-0) @ North Central (Farmersburg) (1-0)

Saturday 
Terre Haute South (1-0) vs. Terre Haute North (0-1)

Predictions? Let's discuss..


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Terre Haute South knocks off Terre Haute North 14-7 in overtime


----------



## landrus13

West Vigo lost to Greencastle 54-0. West Vigo is a very young team, that lost 10 of 11 offensive players from last season. They had to replace their entire defensive line, so it will be awhile if they get it turned around or if they ever do.


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> West Vigo lost to Greencastle 54-0. West Vigo is a very young team, that lost 10 of 11 offensive players from last season. They had to replace their entire defensive line, so it will be awhile if they get it turned around or if they ever do.



This maybe a historically bad WV team.  

THN is underachieving badly right now.  They're as big as they've ever been but lack playmakers on offense, struggling at  QB and I hate to say it, but look poorly coached.


----------



## Callmedoc

True Blue said:


> This maybe a historically bad WV team.
> 
> THN is underachieving badly right now.  They're as big as they've ever been but lack playmakers on offense, struggling at  QB and I hate to say it, but look poorly coached.



I seriously think if you put gabbard on this north team and they would be   Pretty successful


----------



## BlueBleeder

I think Brother Scank is a pretty good RB.  He doesn't have the hands that Gabbard did, but he also doesn't have the QB that Gabbard did.  The QB position is important in North's system and right now Chris Barrett isn't doing very well.


----------



## True Blue

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I seriously think if you put gabbard on this north team and they would be   Pretty successful



They definitely miss that explosiveness.  They just look out of sync.  I've said that they may struggle this year with a lot of new players and young QB.  Next year should be a huge year for them.....hopefully


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

*Week 3 games*

Vincennes Lincoln (0-2) @ Terre Haute South (2-0)

Terre Haute North (0-2) @ Northview (1-1)

Brown County (2-0) @ West Vigo (0-2)


----------



## landrus13

I am back in town and am headed out to the West Vigo game.


----------



## Derek

South won 42-8 over Vincennes Lincoln. Tyler Evans had another great night 10 carries for 128 yards and a few scores. Heard the end of the North game on the radio. When did North switch QB's? Was Barrett hurt or just ineffective again? If it wasnt due to injury that had to be tough to pull his son.


----------



## landrus13

I'm not sure if Barrett was hurt, but he was taken out in the second quarter.

West Vigo won 20-14 over Brown County.


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> I'm not sure if Barrett was hurt, but he was taken out in the second quarter.
> 
> West Vigo won 20-14 over Brown County.



Not hurt.  Benched in second quarter.   Gehrich looked much better.  Barring injury, probably will be permanent.


----------



## landrus13

Some other scores from around the Wabash Valley:

Edinburgh 62, Turkey Run 13

Linton 69, Wood Memorial 13

Owen Valley 48, South Vermillion 0


----------



## Derek

Looking forward to seeing how good carmel is this week at THS, they manhandled center grove.


----------



## landrus13

I predict Carmel to win 42-14

THN 7, CG 35

Linton 49, WV 6


----------



## Derek

To be honest I wouldnt be suprised if that south score is much worse. Like 55-0 or so. Hate to say it though lol.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

*Tonights Games*

*Carmel @ Terre Haute South-Both teams 3-0, 1-0 MIC*

Like Derek said, I don't look for this one to be pretty for the Braves. The first three weeks have been well to THS, but now its time to face reality. Carmel 59-TH South 14

*Terre Haute North @ Center Grove-CG 2-1, 0-1 MIC-THN 1-2, 0-1 MIC*
Trojans win big

*Linton @ West Vigo-Miners 3-0, Vikings 1-2*
The visiting team has been dominate the past few years. 

*Northview @ Sullivan-Knights 1-2, Golden Arrows 2-1*
NV in a close one.


----------



## Derek

Not much of a story on the THS game really. Other than a 66 yard TD bomb in the first quarter from Etling to Siebert and a few Tyler Evans runs, Souths offense was pretty much non existent. The defense was pushed around also. Same old MIC story, Teams with way more depth that have stronger, faster, kids.  

Whats scary about the MIC now is that after a few years that have been pretty rough for them since Dullaghan left, Ben Davis appears to be becoming Ben Davis again, if the scores are any indication. They beat Indy Cathedral and lost 27-21 to Warren Central tonight which I believe is ranked nationally, something like 14 D1 prospects on that team. If Ben Davis is on the way back along with Carmel and WC already rolling, thats just not right lol.

Siebert left the game in the second quarter after a helmet to helmet hit left him on the field for a few minutes. When he got up and moving he was wobbling, and you could tell was dazed pretty badly. About twenty minutes later he was trying to talk his way back into the game with his parents and souths principal it looked like from the stands. It was obviously the right move to hold him out, but it was nice to see a kid that wanted it that bad. By that time it was around 28-7 and the outcome obviously decided but the kid wanted to go back in and play.


----------



## landrus13

I predicted the North score right and was pretty close on the WV-Linton game.


----------



## Derek

South could move the ball against Center Grove they just had costly red zone errors. Souths defense finally wore down about half way through the fourth qtr. I will say that while south has improved overall in the last few years, this was about as down as I've seen a Center Grove team be in recent years. Still a quality football team, just not quite the caliber theyve had in the past from a speed perspective.


----------



## Derek

Also, Northview playing Chatard, that game is gonna get ugly in a hurry.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

*September 23 games*

Terre Haute North @ Warren Central-How many points do the Warriors lay on the Patriots?

Terre Haute South @ Ben Davis-If South can only score 7 points in two straight home games, I can only imagine what will happen on the road. 

West Vigo @ Edgewood-Looks like a good match up. Both teams are 2-3 overall but Edgewood is 2-1 in the WIC while WV is 2-0


----------



## landrus13

Scores from September 23:

Edgewood 37, West Vigo 7

Chatard 37, Northview 0

Warren Central 50, Terre Haute North 19

Ben Davis 63, Terre Haute South 17

Rockville 62, South Vermillion 0

Linton 81, North Daviess 20

Turkey Run 39, Riverton Parke 14, Turkey Run ended the state's longest losing streak at 37 losses.


----------



## sycamore51

I know that it's not in the WV, but my Corydon Central Panthers are 6-0 and ranked 4th in 3A.


----------



## landrus13

Scores from September 30:

West Vigo 25, Owen Valley 13

Terre Haute North 21, Lawrence North 3

North Central 47, Terre Haute South 0

Seeger 27, Turkey Run 21

North Central 70, Riverton Parke 0

Linton 57, North Knox 0

Rockville 39, North Vermillion 8

Northview 55, South Vermillion 0

Warren Central 22, Carmel 20, WC hit a FG to win.


----------



## Callmedoc

I saw possible future Sycamore Cody Hess upfront and up close last night. His Mater Dei Wildcats mauled my Mount Vernon wildcats 47-20. He is a legit running back at the next level.


----------



## BankShot

How'd he do against my alma  mater, Castle?


----------



## Callmedoc

BankShot said:


> How'd he do against my alma  mater, Castle?



I really don't know but the all honesty approach IMO is that alot of schools are forcing mater dei to throw the rock, he is a complete running back though...does everything well, type of guy who could definitely see the field slot.


----------



## landrus13

Wabash Valley games on October 7:

West Vigo @Northview

Terre Haute North @Carmel

Warren Central @Terre Haute South

Rockville @Riverton Parke

Turkey Run @Covington

Union(Dugger)@ Linton

North Central @Wood Memorial

Sullivan @South Vermillion


----------



## BankShot

*Knight's "Put the Hurt" on Hess & Mater Dei...*



Dgreenwell3 said:


> I really don't know but the all honesty approach IMO is that alot of schools are forcing mater dei to throw the rock, he is a complete running back though...does everything well, type of guy who could definitely see the field slot.



http://www.courierpress.com/news/2011/oct/07/castle-51-mater-dei-48-2-ot-knights-prevail-in-a/

Helluva game from any perspective...Hess got hurt and played sparing in the
2nd half, then came back in the OT's and was SNUFFED by Castle!

BTW...is the Mater Dei QB the son of Rob Mauer, who played 1B for UE alongside Andy Benes during the season where they beat #1 AZ St. in the NCAA Regional in Tucson (Mauer's HR was only score in 1-0 shutout by Benes).


----------



## landrus13

Scores from October 7:

Northview 27, West Vigo 10

Carmel 63, Terre Haute North 0

Warren Central 55, Terre Haute South 13

Rockville 48, Riverton Parke 0

Covington 62, Turkey Run 12

Linton 77, Union(Dugger) 0

Sullivan 56, South Vermillion 0


----------



## landrus13

Scores from October 14:

Sullivan 59, West Vigo 35

North Central 43, Terre Haute North 29

Lawrence North 31, Terre Haute South 28

Linton 56, North Central 6

Attica 55, Turkey Run 0

Northview 31, Brown County 0


----------



## Derek

Im going to be heading to the THS sectional game friday night. I fear it may be the last game of the season for the braves, I hope not, but we'll see. I'd really like to see Lough and Evans go out with a at least a sectional game victory to go with the Victory bell win. Given the gauntlet that is the MIC id have to say I'd consider that a successful year.


----------



## Derek

Brownsburg 28 THS 0 

This is a game that South should have been able to compete in. Having witnessed it i was blown away. While Brownsburg was ranked #9 in the state I just cant imagine them fairing as well in the MIC as they do in their conference. Nothing against them, they ran the ball at will (wing-t) with a fullback and speedy wing back. But in size and athleticism south should have competed a little better offensively. Brownsburg chewed up the clock in the first half but still only had a 14-0 advantage at half. These sectional games against non MIC opponents are proving to me that TH football is better than it once was but you just wont see the results in the MIC schedule. South got away from running the ball with Tyler Evans, the defense was gassed after being on the field for what seemed like the entire first half, Etling didnt have one of his better performances with around three picks. This was not the same team that beat Martinsville and moved the ball well vs. Center Grove. 

As always Tsali Lough played a great game and I dont think that kid ever misses a tackle and imagine he had around 15 for the night if not more, and finishes his high school career as Souths all-time leading tackler. Its been a pleasure watching him the last few years.


----------



## landrus13

I think North and South need to look for a new conference that they can compete in. The MIC just beats them up week in and week out and by sectional time, they are wore out and can't compete. They need to make a change to another conference, IMHO.

Any other opinions?


----------



## landrus13

Sectional Scores from October 21:

Avon 35, Terre Haute North 26
West Vigo 45, Indy Northwest 34
Linton 48, Perry Central 7
Covington 42, Turkey Run 14
Greenwood 28, Northview 3
South Putnam 61, South Vermillion 0
North Putnam 48, Speedway 10
Rockville 56, North Central 40
Cloverdale 53, Riverton Parke 0


----------



## Derek

Well I see the point. But there a few issues with this. One being they tried to get in the conference with the Bloomington schools and Columbus schools but were shot down due to the Columbus schools didn't wanna drive to Terre Haute. And the conference that Avon Avon, brownsburg and moorseville is in is already full. Those school football schedule is all conference teams. With Terre Hautes location its hard to find a conference to join with schools of equal size to get in a conference with that's reasonable in terms of driving distance. 

Also, do you make the move strictly for football? The TH schools are competitive in other sports within the conference, like basketball, baseball,  golf, and tennis. TH isn't a football town really.  Never has been. Basketball and baseball are really big here. Its difficult to watch the conference games, but there is no easy answer. Now if TH hoops continues to lag a bit, which it has maybe there will be a move... but again, where do you go? I think football just may have to be sacrificed.  Its to to difficult to schedule as an independent and jumping in a conference with smaller schools isn't helping matters really. Its difficult but unless conference Indiana would find a way to get them in, which wont happen as long as Columbus continues to vote them down the MIC is where they have to be.


----------



## landrus13

They could go as an independent, and then they could each schedule anyone they wanted to, as long as the other team agreed to it. Playing a schedule that is favorable would help them come sectional time. The MIC in football is just too tough for these TH schools. I agree about them being competitive in other sports like basketball, and baseball. They need to find a conference where they can be competitive in football as well. They should try to get into the WIC. They already play West Vigo, Northview, and South Vermillion in other sports. The WIC might not be as good as the MIC, but the other sports are just as competitive, especially baseball in the WIC. Just my opinion.


----------



## hans1950

WIC won"t work ,they already have Northview which is bigger than everyone except Owen Valley,Independent is almost impossible these days due to conference schedules and no one is going to come all the way to Terre Haute if they don't have to.Vigo county screwed up when they didn't make three new schools back in 1972,they would've had their own conference almost with four county schools and Northview.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Damn first time I'd clicked on this thread, thought it was about the Colts... Carry on


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Really, South (not sure if North was in it, too) should never have left the SIAC.  Those schools were closer to the Terre Haute model than the schools in the MIC, and would provide a better measuring stick.  There were some great Terre Haute/Evansville rivalries back then.  At least South and North wouldn't go 3-8 or whatever every year.

But that's water under the bridge, and I'm quite sure that the SIAC wouldn't take 'em back...


----------



## sycamore fan

IndyTreeFan said:


> Really, South (not sure if North was in it, too) should never have left the SIAC.  Those schools were closer to the Terre Haute model than the schools in the MIC, and would provide a better measuring stick.  There were some great Terre Haute/Evansville rivalries back then.  At least South and North wouldn't go 3-8 or whatever every year.
> 
> But that's water under the bridge, and I'm quite sure that the SIAC wouldn't take 'em back...



Well...I've posted way too much here today...but the SIAC kicked both North and South out right around 1980 or so.  They decided to make it an all Evansville affair.  The last few years that we were the conference it was all EV (including Castle I think) plus North and South.  Those Tuesday night games in Evansville (along with the time change down there) made for late nights.

I believe the two TH school were independents for a long while before hooking into the MIC.


----------



## landrus13

They may have to make a move just for football, with the way all these other conferences are aligned. I think as of right now, they are both out of luck. I heard a rumor a long time ago, about Terre Haute building one huge high school for everyone at that age to go to school. That would make the teams very competitive in the MIC. What do you guys think?


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> They may have to make a move just for football, with the way all these other conferences are aligned. I think as of right now, they are both out of luck. I heard a rumor a long time ago, about Terre Haute building one huge high school for everyone at that age to go to school. That would make the teams very competitive in the MIC. What do you guys think?



It might make them competitive, but it is never going to happen.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> They may have to make a move just for football, with the way all these other conferences are aligned. I think as of right now, they are both out of luck. *I heard a rumor a long time ago, about Terre Haute building one huge high school for everyone at that age to go to school. That would make the teams very competitive in the MIC.* What do you guys think?



That was the argument that led to T-H / Vigo County having 3 HS vice the 18? that Vigo Cty and T-H used to have.

Merging THN and THS...  shoot the schools are 'populated enough'  bigger isn't always better


----------



## True Blue

4Q_iu said:


> Merging THN and THS...  shoot the schools are 'populated enough'  bigger isn't always better



It isn't when they are twice as small as the schools in their conference.

However, I'm not a believer of getting out of the MIC.  Get better!  Center Grove is roughly the same size as THS, but they are a powerhouse football program.  Why?  They have a great feeder system.  Maybe the best youth program in the state.  Vigo County Youth Football has done some things just in the last 1-2 years that should help the high schools in a few years.  One thing that needs to be done is the high school coaches need to be able to "hire" the middle school coaches.  I don't think they currently do that.


----------



## 4Q_iu

True Blue said:


> It isn't when they are twice as small as the schools in their conference.



Agreed; however, just as schools can be too small, they can also be too big.
Isn't a bit ridiculous for some High Schools to be larger than universities??  Carmel has what 4,000?  crazy, consolidation brought some schools together, maybe it's time to de-consolidate some schools


----------



## True Blue

4Q_iu said:


> Agreed; however, just as schools can be too small, they can also be too big.
> Isn't a bit ridiculous for some High Schools to be larger than universities??  Carmel has what 4,000?  crazy, consolidation brought some schools together, maybe it's time to de-consolidate some schools



I don't disagree.  I believe that Carmel, Warren Central, and Ben Davis are all over 4,000, or really close.


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> Agreed; however, just as schools can be too small, they can also be too big.
> Isn't a bit ridiculous for some High Schools to be larger than universities??  Carmel has what 4,000?  crazy, consolidation brought some schools together, maybe it's time to de-consolidate some schools



Ever think America goes too far one way or the other? I think small schools are important...I mean schools like new harmony (graduating class of 12 regularly) aren't smart BUT, it's wise to keep small schools around. What helped me in high school to become a well rounded individual, is that I did several different things (alot like every one else in my school which was mount Vernon) I was in choir, I was in the matching band, I played football, I was in musicals... We have to save the semi small schools...


----------



## dr. bucket

1) Carmel High School - Carmel, IN - Total Enrollment: 3916
2) Warren Central High School - Indianapolis, IN - Total Enrollment: 3734
3) North Central High School - Indianapolis, IN - Total Enrollment: 3393

6) Lawrence North High School - Indianapolis, IN - Total Enrollment: 2962
7) Ben Davis High School - Indianapolis, IN - Total Enrollment: 2961

12) Center Grove High School - Greenwood, IN - Total Enrollment: 2255

18) Terre Haute North Vigo High School - Terre Haute, IN - Total Enrollment: 2082

37) Terre Haute South Vigo High School - Terre Haute, IN - Total Enrollment: 1848


----------



## landrus13

Where are you getting your numbers at Bucket?

IHSAA has these enrollments for the 2011-2012 year:

Ben Davis: 4,437
Carmel: 4,591
Center Grove: 2,416
Warren Central: 3,972
Lawrence North: 2,479
North Central: 3,585
THN: 2,017
THS: 1,850


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> Where are you getting your numbers at Bucket?
> 
> IHSAA has these enrollments for the 2011-2012 year:
> 
> Ben Davis: 4,437
> Carmel: 4,591
> Center Grove: 2,416
> Warren Central: 3,972
> Lawrence North: 2,479
> North Central: 3,585
> THN: 2,017
> THS: 1,850



Yeah, these are the numbers I saw.


----------



## dr. bucket

jlandrus23 said:


> Where are you getting your numbers at Bucket?
> 
> IHSAA has these enrollments for the 2011-2012 year:
> 
> Ben Davis: 4,437
> Carmel: 4,591
> Center Grove: 2,416
> Warren Central: 3,972
> Lawrence North: 2,479
> North Central: 3,585
> THN: 2,017
> THS: 1,850



some website on high school enrollments; i stand corrected. i try to avoid the ihsaa as much as possible.


----------



## landrus13

dr. bucket said:


> some website on high school enrollments; i stand corrected. i try to avoid the ihsaa as much as possible.



LOL. The IHSAA site isn't easy to navigate but it has some interesting info on there.


----------



## True Blue

dr. bucket said:


> some website on high school enrollments; i stand corrected. i try to avoid the ihsaa as much as possible.



I saw that one as well.  I think some of those schools i.e., Ben Davis, have freshman academies.  Not sure they counted their freshman on the one website.  Of course they have like 1000 freshman so the numbers don't really add up.


----------



## dr. bucket

jlandrus23 said:


> LOL. The IHSAA site isn't easy to navigate but it has some interesting info on there.



you misunderstand. i avoid it because it is one of the most hypocritical and biased organizations ever created


----------



## Callmedoc

dr. bucket said:


> you misunderstand. i avoid it because it is one of the most hypocritical and biased organizations ever created



I think after your last post you should probably add informational to that list.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Ever think America goes too far one way or the other? I think small schools are important...I mean schools like new harmony (graduating class of 12 regularly) aren't smart BUT, it's wise to keep small schools around. What helped me in high school to become a well rounded individual, is that I did several different things (alot like every one else in my school which was mount Vernon) I was in choir, I was in the matching band, I played football, I was in musicals... We have to save the semi small schools...



Not sure I'd blame America but...  I'd say the 'perfect' HS class size is 100-200 per graduating class; 100 is a bit on the low side but it'll be diverse enough and 200 is fine becuase you can 'lose' yourself if you want but you'd still know everyone in your class.

Unless it's a private school or there are some TRUE crazy distances to cover, there should be no public school in Indiana with less than 50 in a graduating class, the cost-benefit analysis will not be sufficient to justify it.


----------



## dr. bucket

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I think after your last post you should probably add informational to that list.



i'll stick with what i wrote


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> Not sure I'd blame America but...  I'd say the 'perfect' HS class size is 100-200 per graduating class; 100 is a bit on the low side but it'll be diverse enough and 200 is fine becuase you can 'lose' yourself if you want but you'd still know everyone in your class.
> 
> Unless it's a private school or there are some TRUE crazy distances to cover, there should be no public school in Indiana with less than 50 in a graduating class, the cost-benefit analysis will not be sufficient to justify it.



I agree with that...my graduating class (Which was around 150) graduated 5 different collegiate valedictorians...pretty proud of that crazy statistic.


----------



## Callmedoc

dr. bucket said:


> i'll stick with what i wrote



And you will be
Incorrect considering your past statement was so incorrect...


----------



## landrus13

There are some public schools that have graduating classes of less than 100. Turkey Run, Union(Dugger) usually have just over 100 kids in their WHOLE school. Unless, you mean schools from 2A-5A.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> There are some public schools that have graduating classes of less than 100. Turkey Run, Union(Dugger) usually have just over 100 kids in their WHOLE school. Unless, you mean schools from 2A-5A.



I'm talking about schools like Cannelton, New Harmony, Medora, Eminence...
ALL have tiny graduating classes (sub 40-50); ALL are in counties without SERIOUS logistical/geographical issues; ALL should be rolled into another county school.

Medora JR/Sr High: 123 TOTAL
New Harmony School CORP: 169 TOTAL
Cannelton CITY Schools:  269 TOTAL
Eminence JR/SR School CORP: 309 TOTAL

SOURCE: Ind Dept of Education
http://www.doe.in.gov/htmls/performance.html     Just search on your favorite school


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> I'm talking about schools like Cannelton, New Harmony, Medora, Eminence...
> ALL have tiny graduating classes (sub 40-50); ALL are in counties without SERIOUS logistical/geographical issues; ALL should be rolled into another county school.



New harmony you are completely right about, all they do is try and brag about themselves but all they are doing is putting out sub standard students at a less than close to fiscal way. Fold them into mount vernon or north posey.


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> I'm talking about schools like Cannelton, New Harmony, Medora, Eminence...
> ALL have tiny graduating classes (sub 40-50); ALL are in counties without SERIOUS logistical/geographical issues; ALL should be rolled into another county school.
> 
> Medora JR/Sr High: 123 TOTAL
> New Harmony School CORP: 169 TOTAL
> Cannelton CITY Schools:  269 TOTAL
> Eminence JR/SR School CORP: 309 TOTAL
> 
> SOURCE: Ind Dept of Education
> http://www.doe.in.gov/htmls/performance.html     Just search on your favorite school



New harmony isn't just junior senior it's elementary as well. ALL IN THE SAME BUILDING


----------



## landrus13

What are we talking about here guys? Just wondering.


----------



## Daveinth

Unless the IHSAA makes another class for these schools this argument is irrelevant because ultimately they have to face these teams to win a state championship . If that's not a teams goal every year then something is wrong. Often times its teams from smaller schools that eliminate both north and south.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> New harmony isn't just junior senior it's elementary as well. ALL IN THE SAME BUILDING



Yep, that's why I used SCHOOL CORP vs. Jr/Sr High vs City Schools...

At one time Medora was a K-12 in one building as well; not sure if they are...
not saying all kids in Jackson Cty should go to Seymour High BUT I think Jackson Cty could 'survive' with two high schools vice 4...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Daveinth said:


> Unless the IHSAA makes another class for these schools this argument is irrelevant because ultimately they have to face these teams to win a state championship . If that's not a teams goal every year then something is wrong. Often times its teams from smaller schools that eliminate both north and south.



Athletics be damned... My argument is the cost of maintaining the physical infrastructure of schools as small as New Harmony High, Medora, Cannelton, etc is ridonkulous!  Shutter them; Seymour and/or Brownstown could absorb all of Medora High and not even burp!  Are the kids of Medora TRULY being served?  Or New Harmony??  I know at some of the smaller schools, they college bound kids have to bus/travel to other high schools for the upper math and science courses.  Once you've reached THAT POINT!  It's time to shutter the HS, maintain the elementary but shutter the HS.

HS, just like colleges, do not exist for athletics.


----------



## Daveinth

Last I saw this was a thread that said high school football . Maybe I misunderstood the thinking when I looked at the title of the thread . Guess its really not smart to discuss high school football under the thread titled high school football . Shit let's discuss aviation under the basketball threads


----------



## Derek

The fact is there is no easy answer for football for THN and  THS. I dont think all that could be done is being done. And I forget who it was but they were right about the feeder programs. The 7th and 8th grade programs should be the beginning of having the high school conditioning, offenses, and defenses implemented. I dont believe thats the case.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Daveinth said:


> Last I saw this was a thread that said high school football . Maybe I misunderstood the thinking when I looked at the title of the thread . Guess its really not smart to discuss high school football under the thread titled high school football . Shit let's discuss aviation under the basketball threads



we going to start with David Thompson, Kenny 'Sky' Walker or The Doctor?


----------



## landrus13

4Q_iu said:


> we going to start with David Thompson, Kenny 'Sky' Walker or The Doctor?



I thought we were going to discuss the Wright brothers?


----------



## landrus13

Only 4 Wabash Valley football teams remain.

Rockville
North Vermillion
Linton-Stockton
North Putnam


----------



## Derek

Linton is by far the class of this area when it comes to football. Im glad a community in our area finally figured it out.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

You forgot South Putnam that is 9-2 and play North Putnam this week.

North Putnam is pretty impressive.


----------



## landrus13

I hope some of these teams make it to Lucas Oil this year. Rockville and NV play each other this week along with NP and SP. I'm pretty sure that Linton would have to play the winner of Rockville or NV in the regional, but not for sure.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

jlandrus23 said:


> I hope some of these teams make it to Lucas Oil this year. Rockville and NV play each other this week along with NP and SP. I'm pretty sure that Linton would have to play the winner of Rockville or NV in the regional, but not for sure.



They would not meet until semi-state level.


----------



## Derek

Im really interessted in possibly going to check out Warren Central vs. Carmel. Should be a great game. The first go round was. Kinda hate that they meet this early. I have a feeling the sectionals may have been aligned this way to prevent a MIC matchup in the state championship game. Im not sure of the numbers but its happened at least a few times in the last ten years or so.


----------



## dr. bucket

Derek said:


> Linton is by far the class of this area when it comes to football. Im glad a community in our area finally figured it out.



put them in the mic!


----------



## sycamore51

4Q_iu said:


> Athletics be damned... My argument is the cost of maintaining the physical infrastructure of schools as small as New Harmony High, Medora, Cannelton, etc is ridonkulous!  Shutter them; Seymour and/or Brownstown could absorb all of Medora High and not even burp!  Are the kids of Medora TRULY being served?  Or New Harmony??  I know at some of the smaller schools, they college bound kids have to bus/travel to other high schools for the upper math and science courses.  Once you've reached THAT POINT!  It's time to shutter the HS, maintain the elementary but shutter the HS.
> 
> HS, just like colleges, do not exist for athletics.



To answer this, and hope to not get shunned because it's off topic, but these schools operate under the small school grant.  This grant is figured into the funding formula that NASA scientists can't figure out.  Last I heard, the state was going to get rid of this grant to force schools to close if they can't create the funds to keep the doors open on their own.


----------



## landrus13

Sectional Championship Scores:

North Vermillion 27, Rockville 20
Linton 61, North Daviess 8
South Putnam 40, North Putnam 22


----------



## Derek

dr. bucket said:


> put them in the mic!




I get what youre saying but for their size they are way more competitive in their class than most  in the area.


----------

